# alarm siren



## djc1965 (Feb 20, 2020)

hi ive got a mk2. are all audi alarm sirens compatable?thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, MK1 TT is different.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have you tried asking the dealer or TPS ?


----------

